# ExtremeATVOffroad - video thread



## blackie205 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

looks like northern alberta? or sask maybe? either way looks like fun


----------



## blackie205 (Sep 28, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------






---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------



skid said:


> looks like northern alberta? or sask maybe? either way looks like fun


sask


----------



## blackie205 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Father and son action? Lol


----------



## blackie205 (Sep 28, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------



blackie205 said:


> ExtremeATVOffroad - CanAm Renegade burnout - YouTube


no thats my bro lol


----------



## blackie205 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## blackie205 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Awesome videos. Madmen. You must do serious maintenance riding like that.


----------



## blackie205 (Sep 28, 2012)

2010Bruterider said:


> Awesome videos. Madmen. You must do serious maintenance riding like that.


lol been decent so far really i do grease alot and change oils more then usual,after every ride i do go threw my bike and after last one need to change belt and clean clutches due to a very bad stuck but that happens lol

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------


----------



## blackie205 (Sep 28, 2012)

ExtremeATVOffroad -modded polaris sportsman,975 big bore gade ,1000 on nitrous skeg smashing - YouTube


----------

